# barrettes mémoires PC-100



## PLB (30 Novembre 2000)

Publicité gratuite...
J'ai acheté des barrettes mémoire 128Mo pour G3/G4 chez un "chinois" de la rue de Charenton (Paris12e) pour 590 F l'unité

Cela marche impeccablement ......
Autour du magasin Surcouf une foule de revendeurs vous proposent le même article entre 590 et 650 F les 128Mo . La barette de 256 Mo vaut environ 1400/1500 F


----------



## Lordwizard (1 Décembre 2000)

Battu!!!
Héhé j'ai acheté ma barette 128Mo PC-133 MHz ( qui peut le plus peut le moins... elle coute moins chere que la PC-100 !!) dans le meme quartier à 505F, chez Welcome PC rue Montgallet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Il est clair qu'il faut pas hésiter a faire ses courses chez les PCistes quand les revendeurs Mac se foutent de notre gueule, quand il s'agit de memoires, DD, moniteurs et autres cartes Voodoo3...

------------------
Lordwizard
An Apple a day....


----------



## JediMac (1 Décembre 2000)

la barette 128 chez Apple store 1090 FF HT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! De qui se moque t'on !!
Peut être que le prix est doublé parce qu'ils l'installent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## JackSim (1 Décembre 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Peut être que le prix est doublé parce qu'ils l'installent*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est surtout parce que les "chinois" adaptent le prix de la RAM au jour le jour, et que sur l'Apple Store il a été fixé un fois (avant la grande baisse qu'on sait) et qu'il n'a pas été corrigé depuis.


------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 30 Novembre 2000).]


----------



## JediMac (1 Décembre 2000)

D'où l'intérêt de faire un magasin en ligne !! Théoriquement ça devrait être plus réactif, du moins autant que la caverne d'Alibaba à Paris !

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2000)

Salut !

J'habite à Genève (Suisse) et j'ai vu, la semaine dernière dans un magazin de PC, des barrettes PC100 256Mb à 290 F suisse (environ 1200 FF), allucinant !

Je crois bien que je vais en acheter une....

@+
gigi


----------



## Fogi (1 Décembre 2000)

Vu la chute des cours, j'aimerais mettre de la PC 133 dans mon G3 beige (OC à 466 Mhz), est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça peut fonctionner?
La PC 100 marche...


----------



## Lordwizard (2 Décembre 2000)

Il semblerai que tu n'ai pas lu mon post dans l'article, Fogi...
Puisque je repondais deja a ta question, oui la PC-133 ca marche, il n'y a pas de raison que le plus rapide des deux ne marche pas a une vitesse inf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lordwizard
An Apple a day....


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2000)

beaucoup de revendeur apple sont quand des escros, ossez demande 200 pour installer une barrette dans un g3 b/b ou un g4 c'est de l'arnaque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## JediMac (2 Décembre 2000)

Qui peut m'expliquer pourquoi, sur l'apple store, la barette de 128 coute 1090 FF pour le cube alors qu'elle est à 1200 FF pour le G4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si les revendeurs apple vendent si cher par rapport aux vendeurs pc, est-ce parce que Apple leur vend le matos trop cher au départ ou se font-ils des marges exorbitantes dessus ?
Si c'est la faute d'apple, j'aurai quelques scrupules à acheter systématiquement au moins cher. Faut bien que les petits revendeurs vivent ! (les gros n'ont qu'à se démerder)

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Fogi (2 Décembre 2000)

Si, SI LordWizard, j'ai bien lu, mais tu ne précises pas de quel Mac il s'agit.
Les barettes d'origine de mon G3, lne sont pas compatibles avec un G3 B&B, par contre l'inverse fonctionne.
Les 133 j'avais un doute... You know what? I'm happy


----------



## PowerMike (2 Décembre 2000)

D'accord : pour disque dur, RAM et autre allons chez les vendeurs PC ... ils ont l habitude de moins s engraisser que les revendeurs Mac


----------



## Lordwizard (3 Décembre 2000)

T'as raison Fogi, j'aurai du preciser qu'il s'agit d'un G3 B&B, mais ton experience argumente dans le sens que les barettes les plus rapides marchent dans les machines plus anciennes, a priori pas de pb... You can still be Happy!!

------------------
Lordwizard
An Apple a day....

[Ce message a été modifié par Lordwizard (edited 02 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## Fogi (3 Décembre 2000)

C'est bien ce que je pense.
Je vais m'en faire prêter une au cas ou.. Il vaut mieux tester, j'ai 384 Mo a changer...


Be Happy!

[Ce message a été modifié par Fogi (edited 02 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## NeoJF (4 Décembre 2000)

just pour l'info
j'ai installé une barette de 128 Mo de SDRam PC-133 dans mon G3 beige, pas de problême !
merci à tous pour vous messages


----------



## freeaker (12 Décembre 2000)

je confirme; cet aprem j'ai payé 1350 f une PC 133/256Mo juste en face de chez surcouf, ca marche du tonerre, revendeurs Apple que la peste vous etouffe!


----------



## JediMac (12 Décembre 2000)

y'a t'il une réelle différence entre la PC 100 et la PC 133 ??

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2000)

aucune différence.

la vitesse est limité par le bus de la RAM, donc de toute facon, ta RAM va s'alligner sur la vitesse du bus et tu gagneras pas en perf. par rapport a de la PC 100


----------



## JediMac (12 Décembre 2000)

alors quel est l'intérêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Fogi (13 Décembre 2000)

Merci Patpro, j'ai eu la même réponse cet après midi...

Pc 100 pour être compatible avec un bus catre mère a 100Mhz et Pc 133...bus à 133 Mhz.. donc dans mon cas , bus à 66 Mhz, ça ne changerait rien. 
Padpot!


----------



## Fogi (13 Décembre 2000)

Argh, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester une PC133 sur mon G3 beige..
NeoJF, quelle différence dans le fonctionnement de ta machine ? (applis, vitesse, réactivité..)
A+


----------



## Fogi (20 Décembre 2000)

Hello
Aujourd'hui, j'ai placé sur mon G3 beige une barette de 256 Mo provenant d'un G4 du bureau... ça marche, mais ça ne change rien...
Tous battus, j'ai trouvé de la PC133 128Mo à 485 F TTC chez : www.grosbill.com 
Non, c'est pas d'la pub!


----------



## Netkoh (20 Décembre 2000)

Il est totalement vrai que l'apple store se foutent de nous... Franchement dépenser prés de 3000 francs pour acheter une barette de 256 MO alors qu'en bas de la rue au magazin du coin vous trouvez la même pour 1600 francs environ y a pas de comparaisons...
Je vais acheter prochainement un G4 400 avec donc 256+64=320 Mo pour faire de la PAO/multimédia et je compte evidement m'equiper chez le "chinois" du coin.


----------



## Emile (23 Décembre 2000)

peut-on, sans pb, installer de la PC 133 avec de la PC 100 ?
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà fait


----------



## NeoJF (23 Décembre 2000)

pour ma part j'ai installé 128Mo PC-133 avec les barettes d'origines de mon G3-beige qui ne sont certainement pas des PC-133 voire pas des PC-100


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Décembre 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Fogi:
*Hello

Tous battus, j'ai trouvé de la PC133 128Mo à 485 F TTC chez : www.grosbill.com 
Non, c'est pas d'la pub!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

20F de gagné en 20jours c'est pas mal en effet (1F/j) Non non je ne suis pas mauvais joueur...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








------------------
Lordwizard
An Apple a day....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2000)

Si j'ai bien compris on peut melanger la PC-100 avec de la PC-133 dans un G4 400Mhz ?

Mon chinoi lui fait la barette de PC-133 128Mo à 100 Fr suisse (x4 = FF) et 256Mo 210 Fr suisse, vous pouvez pleuré !!!!
http://www.topd.ch 

[Ce message a été modifié par macflyone (edited 23 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## ficelle (27 Décembre 2000)

welcome PC a encore baissé !!!
2 barrettes 128 pour 860 FF... OSX, je t'attends !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2000)

J'ai reçu hier matin les 128mo PC 133 commandés 5 jours avant chez GrosBill. Les ai installés dans le Cube. Pas de pb sous mac OS 9. Mais sous la ß, gros, très gros pb : impossible de faire quoique ce soit sans que tout plante. J'ai installé la barette sur mon PC sous Me et là, même chose : plantages graves et impossible de se servir de la machine. Retour enfin dans le cube sous Mac OS 9 : pas de pb. J'ai pas tout compris mais la barette est repartie ce matin, dans son petit paquet


----------



## ficelle (28 Décembre 2000)

pas de problèmes pour moi. j'ai deux 128 PC100 et deux 128 PC133... et tout fonctionne tres bien sous 9 et X (a part un crash disk de X reparé avec norton... mais je ne pense pas que la memoire soit en cause).


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2000)

faut en profiter des barretes a 490 frs fr de 128 ça va pas durer

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2000)

et meme 430 FF.....


----------



## Number One (31 Décembre 2000)

Hier, j'ai acheté de la RAM pour 100 CHF (400 FF). Et ça marche parfaitement, alors pourquoi se priver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------

